# Health Examination Status



## sasi_hk (Dec 6, 2015)

Dear All,

Two days after I completed my Medical Examinations, I was made to take another Chest X-Ray and I was also asked to provide my older X-Ray films.

Then, after about two days, my health examination status changed to:

"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

What does it mean? Does anyone has any idea? My wife and children already got their clearance and I am too worried now. 

I am 100% certain that I never had/do not have TB and my lungs were said to be in good condition just two months earlier. But I use to smoke for many years and also worked in dusty environment for many years.

Has anybody come across such status? This suspense is killing me. The fact that I was made to retake the X-Ray doesn't sound good at all. And I am starting to die within that I may be responsible abruptly crashing our hopes and dreams.

So, should I give up hope?


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

sasi_hk said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Two days after I completed my Medical Examinations, I was made to take another Chest X-Ray and I was also asked to provide my older X-Ray films.
> 
> ...


Hey sasi,

It looks like you did your health examinations overseas (just a guess, might be incorrect). This Bupa Medical Visa service is just the Australian local health examinations provider, so there might be some uncertainties from your local panel clinic that they just have to double check. I encountered the same situation when I did my health exam locally in Melbourne's Bupa Centre and they had to test my urine twice and sent me something about they need to check it again or whatsoever, which I think is quite similar with your case. So I would say sit back because nothing worrisome will happen, especially that you just had your lungs checked very recently, it's just a standard protocal they follow. 

Best of luck and stay healthy, haha


----------



## sasi_hk (Dec 6, 2015)

Dear All,

Nothing to worry about. I just got the Health Clearance !!! 

Cheers!!!


----------



## sasi_hk (Dec 6, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Hey sasi,
> 
> It looks like you did your health examinations overseas (just a guess, might be incorrect). This Bupa Medical Visa service is just the Australian local health examinations provider, so there might be some uncertainties from your local panel clinic that they just have to double check. I encountered the same situation when I did my health exam locally in Melbourne's Bupa Centre and they had to test my urine twice and sent me something about they need to check it again or whatsoever, which I think is quite similar with your case. So I would say sit back because nothing worrisome will happen, especially that you just had your lungs checked very recently, it's just a standard protocal they follow.
> 
> Best of luck and stay healthy, haha


Thanks a lot TeAna.

Yes, I did my examination here in Hong Kong. And my health examination status was changed on Friday. The weekend didn't go well, if you know what I mean, the anxiety was just killing me.

The thought of getting rejected due to health reasons AFTER paying top dollars for the application was too much. 

Anyway I got the clearance. And thank you for your kind and encouraging words.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

sasi_hk said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Nothing to worry about. I just got the Health Clearance !!!
> 
> Cheers!!!


Glad to hear that!! Good luck sasi!! Stay healthy


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

sasi_hk said:


> Thanks a lot TeAna.
> 
> Yes, I did my examination here in Hong Kong. And my health examination status was changed on Friday. The weekend didn't go well, if you know what I mean, the anxiety was just killing me.
> 
> ...


Glad I could be of help sasi! And really great to hear you received your clearance! 

Yeah I can totally feel your anxiety, I still remember the moment when I heard the doctor told me they have to re-test it and then put my sample into a bio-hazard bag for special treatments, hahaha. Good memories and bed-side stories for your kids right? "Have faith when you encounter problems and it will be fine just like when your daddy was applying for PR of Australia." hehe 

Anyways, congratulations and enjoy your life in Australia with your family!


----------



## sasi_hk (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks krish4aus and TeAna!!!

"bio-hazard bag for special treatments" hahaha, that really cracked me up!!! 

Have a great day, my friends.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have a question and need your help to answer.

Once we do the medical test with the authorised medical hospital, will I able to see the results of the same i.e. whether it is successful or will i come to know once the case officer has been allotted and then when a visa is granted or so.

I am raising this question in the scenario where, after lodging my Visa application and uploading all the documents, i believe i will be given a medical HAP ID link on the website based on which i will take the medical tests, after doing the tests and before allocation of the case officer, will i be able to see the test results uploaded by the medical hospital or will it show as waiting for approval or after the case officer assigned discusses any issues with it.

Please senior members, share your experience or knowledge on this.


----------



## sasi_hk (Dec 6, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question and need your help to answer.
> 
> ...


Hello gourangshah24. I am not sure in what stage of the application you are in now and how you have applied.

In my case, after I lodged our application and paid the fees, I was given an ImmiAccount. Through the ImmiAccount, all four of us in our family were given individual HAP IDs. We just need to provide these HAP IDs to the authorized medical examiner. The examiners will then log on to the eMedical System themselves and determine what tests need to be carried out; we do not have to do anything.

After the necessary tests are done and results are obtained, the examiners will pass on the details to the DIBP. The DIBP will then decide to either give clearance or refer for further assessment.

The Health Examination status of each applicant is updated in ImmiAccount as the examination progresses. I personally went through these three statuses:

1. Examination in progress
2. Examination completed and results passed on to the DIBP
3. Health Clearance given

So, after lodging the application, we will have an ImmiAccount. The HAP ID will be given via ImmiAccount; whether or not any document have been uploaded is of no concern. The status of the health examinations are continuously updated.

But, FYI, I am applying from Hong Kong and we have eMedical services here. It may be different with other countries. Due to the eMedical system we got clearance in 2 to 4 days.

Good Luck there.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

Dear All,

8 days after Me & my spouse completed my Medical Examinations, I was made to take another Urine test as found blood into urine and I was also asked to provide ECG report as BP was coming high tested twice.

Today, my health examination status changed to:

"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

What does it mean? Does anyone has any idea? I am too worried now.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

Status changed to health examinations have been finalised.


----------



## gauk (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi,

My wife has done medical exams in MArch 16 before we were married.
We got married in July, does she need to retake medicals as her circumstances have changed from single to married or CO would accept the old medicals which are valid and under 12 months.

please help, thanks in advance!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

gauk said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has done medical exams in MArch 16 before we were married.
> We got married in July, does she need to retake medicals as her circumstances have changed from single to married or CO would accept the old medicals which are valid and under 12 months.
> ...


There is no such case. You have to do the medicals again from Australian approved panel hospitals via referral letters generated through immiaccount. HAP ID is generated and given in a referral letter for each migrating person. Refer this link.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I am planning to take appointment for medicals in the next week. If for some reason I am unable to go for that appointment, Can I change my appointment date with the clinic?


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi,

I had my health check two days ago and after all tests completed the doctor said my wife xray is fine but i had minor lines on my xray. She said it may be due to asthma which i declared upfront. She also said this kind of minor lines are cleared by embassy and sometimes referred. What is the issue here I have not heard from either the clinic or DIBP. What should I do?


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

I got the same message in medical I m worried about that plz suggest me what should I do now as they refer to BUPA medical services


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessmen plz suggest What does it mean and what should I do now


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

I got my clearance today finally thank you


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

anju_bala said:


> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessmen plz suggest What does it mean and what should I do now


Most probably your case will be cleared in a couple of days. Same status for changed to health clearance provided in a couple of days.


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

My Child's case is also reflecting as referred to Bupa Medical Visa services. His TST for TB turned out positive. He had undergone 2 chest X-rays after that. Fingers crossed right now.


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

jaswanthjasu said:


> My Child's case is also reflecting as referred to Bupa Medical Visa services. His TST for TB turned out positive. He had undergone 2 chest X-rays after that. Fingers crossed right now.


The status is now changed to Health Clearance Provided


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

jaswanthjasu said:


> The status is now changed to Health Clearance Provided


Congrats!


----------



## Alkira (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Friends,

My family did the health check two days ago. My hubby had to take urine test twice as they found sugar. The second time was higher than the first time. Currently, his health check status is "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment." 

Does anyone have the same problem as my husband? 

I am also wondering what is included in the blood test, as the officer told me it tests HIV only. I searched on google and knows that blood test is necessary to confirm diabetes condition. With a urine test, whether the MOC ask us for another test to check for diabetes? And if my husband has diabetes, does it affect the visa application? If a dependant is rejected, is the family rejected as well? Thanks a lot.


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Alkira said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My family did the health check two days ago. My hubby had to take urine test twice as they found sugar. The second time was higher than the first time. Currently, his health check status is "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> 
> ...


No, the high sugar level in the urine test is not an issue, you normally will meet a doctor(BUPA) who would look into your Xray after your examination, if you doctor at BUPA has not advised anything negative on the Xray then you will get clearance shortly.

Though, would advise, meet a doctor as soon as possible as it might be the onset of Diabetes.

Hope it helps,
Ajay


----------



## Alkira (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Ajay,

Thank you so much for your information.

Cheers,
Alkira


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I lodged in 14 Sep and my health assessment status on the visa application is still ( examinations required) When I asked DIBP for clarification, they replyed and stated that my records are being merged and they cannot check my records untill the merging process is completed. I received this reply in 6.Nov and I didnt here from them till now. It has been almost 4 months since they last replied and the status is still examinations required.
Does any body have a similar situation? And what was the result after this long delay??


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Ron_RM said:


> Hello everyone,
> I lodged in 14 Sep and my health assessment status on the visa application is still ( examinations required) When I asked DIBP for clarification, they replyed and stated that my records are being merged and they cannot check my records untill the merging process is completed. I received this reply in 6.Nov and I didnt here from them till now. It has been almost 4 months since they last replied and the status is still examinations required.
> Does any body have a similar situation? And what was the result after this long delay??


I have a question. I have type 2 diabities diagnosed in December 2016. Since then I have controlled it well and have H1ab levels of 5.4-6.1. Also got my kidneys tested and they are good. Will this reject my pr application .


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> I have a question. I have type 2 diabities diagnosed in December 2016. Since then I have controlled it well and have H1ab levels of 5.4-6.1. Also got my kidneys tested and they are good. Will this reject my pr application .


If your all organs are working fine than you will get the clearance. No need to worry.

If you have not done the medical tests then take your HBA1C report and prescribed medicines with you to panel clinic.

Got clearance on type 1 insulin controlled diabetics. took 1.5 months for clearance but medicals cleared without issue.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello,

I need some advice on medical test, little peculiar case.

I had applied for my visa and have to carry out medical tests. I had applied for me, spouse and 3 year old kid.

I can do mine and my spouse medical tests by mid of next month, but my kid has gone to a different country and will be back only by first week of November 2018. Is it ok for me to wait until then to do his medicals alone. If I have to do it in US, where he is currently in, the problem is the center does not have TB test which is required, and it is very costly in US compared to the cost in India. Although, they have contacted the lab and have asked me to call back again today to check on the status, if this could be done.

Do you recommend me to wait until November or is there any timeline by which I have to complete my medicals? I applied for my visa on 25-Jul-18.

I am really confused now, any advice would be of great help.

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some advice on medical test, little peculiar case.
> 
> ...



One by one I will try to reply to your query:

1) location : I am sure you are taking location from below URL for US https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa

If it is certified center from AUS then you are good to go. In UK also kids has to go for NHS for TB test. Medical Center will provide the reference letter for same and its free of cost. 

2) Reg medicals in NOV: If you are ok to wait for your grant till say after DEC-2018 then wait till nov for your son to come back to India and go for medicals after that. In worst case CO will contact you for medicals if thats the case then go for medicals where ever he is at that time.

3) Cost: Again how much is the diff, I paid £800+( for 3 applicants) for medicals in UK I think it is much more than India ( which I came to know from forum is around 150£ for 3 applicants). Again important factor is timing how soon you want AUS PR.


Please update your timelines in signature, In your signature it says you have not applied for visa, if that is the case then wait for invite and apply for visa first then worry for medicals.

If you applied for 190 visa then take lodgement date + 3months approx for CO contact as per current trend.

hope this helps.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

SunV said:


> One by one I will try to reply to your query:
> 
> 1) location : I am sure you are taking location from below URL for US https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
> 
> ...


Thank you SunV

I will reply as per your points

1) Yes, took the list from this link and found a nearest place

2) The problem is that, if for example the CO asks for it in September, there is no one to take him, now my wife is there and she will be starting from there by mid of next month, so if I have to do it, I have to do it before that.. So with the current trend of 3 months, I can wait until November. I have to compromise on something.. Now I repent for not doing the medicals atleast for him before he left from here..

3) For adults, in India, its ₹6500/- per individual, which comes to approx 72 pounds or 100USD, for kids, its ₹2800, which amounts to 31 pounds or 40 USD. When I enquired for medical check up in US, they quoted 150$ for Medical examination ( code 501) and they are yet to confirm on charges and availability for TB screening test (code 719), So around 20 pounds higher than what you had calculated.

I had applied for my 190 visa on 27Jul18, so with 3 months, I can expect it by around end of October and by that time he will be back.

I will update my signature..thanks for mentioning that.

Thank you
Maharajan


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Thank you SunV
> 
> I will reply as per your points
> 
> ...


To update on this case, I did my child's medical in US itself and ours were done in India. Although a little costlier in US, felt that was better instead of waiting until November.

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## Shakeelreo (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi, 
My wife has done her medical couple of days ago. Her statutremains the same as examinations ready for assessments - no actions required. But below it says ‘this persons case will be processed or referred to the department’s migration medical services provider, bupa medical services” for further assessment”
What does it mean? Has anyone had the same message. And in how many days it will be cleared. I spoke the doctor and she said there is no problem in the tests


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,
I have a peculiar case. I have completed Medical Examinations for myself, spouse and kid in INDIA before lodging Visa application. The status of my Spouse and mine says ' Health Clearance Provided' . However, my kid status is ' Examinations Under progress ' . What Does this mean ? I have inquired at the medical center where I did the medical tests. They confirmed that they have uploaded all the required information to DHA.


----------



## shankarr_u (Jan 3, 2018)

Dear All,

I have a query related to the Medical Test. 

Currently I live in UK and just started with the Australia PR process. Completed my ACS and scheduled to give PTE next month. If my PTE goes well, i will be lodging EOI by JAN '19. 

My query is - Is that I can do Medical test only after receiving successful EOI-Invite and Visa lodged ? Or I can do that prior and wait for invite. 

Reason I'm asking this is due to the Cost. Australia prescribed Immigration- test in UK costs me around 700 pounds ( roughly 65000 INR ) for my family. I will be visiting India in the month of FEB, if that is allowed I can complete the Tests in Elbit or Fortis ( which are the Australia immigration medicals in Bangalore, India ). This will allow me to save a quite a good amount. 

As I will be applying for EOI most probably by JAN end ( hopes on my PTE results), Can i complete the medical before EOI invite ? Is that treated as valid. Does the Medical team share us the results ? 

Appreciate your expertise feedback to assist me on this. Thank you.

Regards,
Shankar.R


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Hi,
> I have a peculiar case. I have completed Medical Examinations for myself, spouse and kid in INDIA before lodging Visa application. The status of my Spouse and mine says ' Health Clearance Provided' . However, my kid status is ' Examinations Under progress ' . What Does this mean ? I have inquired at the medical center where I did the medical tests. They confirmed that they have uploaded all the required information to DHA.


It could mean there are different MOCs (medical officers of the commonwealth) that assess adults / kids - and different pipelines hence different timelines, so your kids tests haven't been finalised yet. This is just me speculating. 

Also for medical examinations done before a visa is lodged, see this 2017 MOC advice pack (released via a FOI request) and its notes on page 20-21:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-documents-released.pdf


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shankarr_u said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query related to the Medical Test.
> 
> ...


You can do it before getting a successful EOI-Invite  (I did). Just note the tests are valid 12 months from date of completion, and your initial entry date if you're offshore when a decision is finalised will be based on the expiry of your medical examinations or PCC's - whichever is earlier. 

The medical team will not share with you the results (at least not officially) - see page 20-21 of the 2017 MOD Advice Pack for some notes regarding front-loaded health examinations before visa lodge - there are only very specific circumstances where the MOC will not provide an opinion (basically if you "do not meet" the health requirement) until you have lodged a visa. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-documents-released.pdf


----------



## shankarr_u (Jan 3, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You can do it before getting a successful EOI-Invite  (I did). Just note the tests are valid 12 months from date of completion, and your initial entry date if you're offshore when a decision is finalised will be based on the expiry of your medical examinations or PCC's - whichever is earlier.
> 
> The medical team will not share with you the results (at least not officially) - see page 20-21 of the 2017 MOD Advice Pack for some notes regarding front-loaded health examinations before visa lodge - there are only very specific circumstances where the MOC will not provide an opinion (basically if you "do not meet" the health requirement) until you have lodged a visa.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-documents-released.pdf


Hi ,

Great, Many thanks for your detailed prompt response.
This helps and I can plan accordingly. 

Regards,
Shankar.R


----------



## samirfarooque (Dec 21, 2018)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Hi,
> I have a peculiar case. I have completed Medical Examinations for myself, spouse and kid in INDIA before lodging Visa application. The status of my Spouse and mine says ' Health Clearance Provided' . However, my kid status is ' Examinations Under progress ' . What Does this mean ? I have inquired at the medical center where I did the medical tests. They confirmed that they have uploaded all the required information to DHA.


Hi srikanthsingampalli,

I have a similar peculiar case wherein i completed the medicals of me and my wife with 2 kids(1 kid and another infant), for me and the infant the status says 'Health Clearance Provided', for my wife and another kid the status still says ' Examinations Under progress ' , I checked the status on emedical client and it says completed for all of us for all the tests, then ideally it should change to health clerance recieved for all.
Has it not changed yet due to the posted date (as my result was posted on medical on 21st Dec 2018 Australia time(may be before 5.30 PM india time) but wife's and my kids was posted on 22nd Dec 2018 Australia Time(may be after 5.30 PM india time) Just curious to know what was the matter in your case?


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

How long does it takes to get the medical results once we have done the tests? Somewhere I read 3 months. Is that true? Also PrettyIsotonic mentioned that we can do this before the EOI invite. If that is the case will we be able to see the result for sure before paying the fees? Dont want to get into a situation by which the fees are paid and some problem with Medicals. If that happens, will the fees be refunded?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> How long does it takes to get the medical results once we have done the tests? Somewhere I read 3 months. Is that true? Also PrettyIsotonic mentioned that we can do this before the EOI invite. If that is the case will we be able to see the result for sure before paying the fees? Dont want to get into a situation by which the fees are paid and some problem with Medicals. If that happens, will the fees be refunded?


Test reports will be submitted to DHA by the clinic within 5-10 days. 
Yes, you can do medicals before invite too through My Heath Declarations in immi account.
Results will not be shown to you and directly sent to DHA. You will only be able to see if the results were submitted to DHA or not. If there is any anomaly, the clinic itself will tell you. But the results will not be looked at by DHA until you pay the Visa fee.
Fees will not be refunded in most of the cases. But it may happen, depends on case to case basis.


----------



## manivannan (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi 
Is my sore throat affect my heath assessment


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

manivannan said:


> Hi
> Is my sore throat affect my heath assessment


3 tests conducted during Health Assessment:
1. Chest X-Ray
2. Blood test for HIV
3. General Doctors check-up.

Call the hospital number and check with them. If they're okay, it's good to go ahead.


----------



## manivannan (Mar 6, 2019)

SG said:


> 3 tests conducted during Health Assessment:
> 1. Chest X-Ray
> 2. Blood test for HIV
> 3. General Doctors check-up.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 
i understand that, 

are they going to check my throat all these? 

will this going to fail my clearance?

Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

manivannan said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> i understand that,
> 
> are they going to check my throat all these?
> ...


During your General Doctor's check-up, the doctor will ask you few questions about your health. You can mention that the soar throat happened recently and this will go off in the next few days. It will not stop you from getting a clearance.


----------



## manivannan (Mar 6, 2019)

SG said:


> During your General Doctor's check-up, the doctor will ask you few questions about your health. You can mention that the soar throat happened recently and this will go off in the next few days. It will not stop you from getting a clearance.


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SG said:


> During your General Doctor's check-up, the doctor will ask you few questions about your health. You can mention that the soar throat happened recently and this will go off in the next few days. It will not stop you from getting a clearance.


The doctor May not believe that the sore throat will go away in a few days

He will take his own independent decision, not based on what you say

If the sore throat is severe, better to postpone the test instead of risking further tests

Cheers


----------



## manivannan (Mar 6, 2019)

NB said:


> The doctor May not believe that the sore throat will go away in a few days
> 
> He will take his own independent decision, not based on what you say
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply 

i submitted my application in feb 28 2019 (489). today is 15th of march. do i have enough time to postpone my medical. 

usually what is the time line to submit Medical after submission of application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manivannan said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> i submitted my application in feb 28 2019 (489). today is 15th of march. do i have enough time to postpone my medical.
> 
> usually what is the time line to submit Medical after submission of application


There is no timeline as such
As and when the co takes up your case, and finds that you have not submitted your medicals, he will ask you to get them done 

Heavens will not fall even if the co asks you to submit the medicals in worst case scenario 

Which would you rather risk 
Co contact or further tests ?

Cheers


----------



## manivannan (Mar 6, 2019)

NB said:


> There is no timeline as such
> As and when the co takes up your case, and finds that you have not submitted your medicals, he will ask you to get them done
> 
> Heavens will not fall even if the co asks you to submit the medicals in worst case scenario
> ...


ok then, better to postpone one more week. 
and thanks for your reply


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

After creat the HAP ID,,upto How many daYS after we can book for the medicals?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> After creat the HAP ID,,upto How many daYS after we can book for the medicals?


You can book it the same day if you want and there is no upper limit also
The hap I’d doesn’t expire as such
Whether the clinic has vacancy or not, that you will have to check 

Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

NB said:


> You can book it the same day if you want and there is no upper limit also
> The hap I’d doesn’t expire as such
> Whether the clinic has vacancy or not, that you will have to check
> 
> Cheers


Thanks,
In my UAE PCC , the place of birth is as per old passport(which has a wrong place of birth). In my new passport the POB is correct as per BC(both passports have only change in birth places- but same country and same state). 
I have requested to Immigration a s well as my company PRO to change it , but what they are not helping. What is the alternate option to overcome this issue,, Is place of birth a concern in PCC?. how important is the POB if there is no change in country and state in both passports but only places.?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Thanks,
> In my UAE PCC , the place of birth is as per old passport(which has a wrong place of birth). In my new passport the POB is correct as per BC(both passports have only change in birth places- but same country and same state).
> I have requested to Immigration a s well as my company PRO to change it , but what they are not helping. What is the alternate option to overcome this issue,, Is place of birth a concern in PCC?. how important is the POB if there is no change in country and state in both passports but only places.?


It’s a cause of concern as it may indicate false declaration by you while applying for the old passport 

Consult a Mara agent on how to tackle the issue

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am about to start working to complete my Health requirements.

What are the basic stages I have to undergo for me, my wife and Baby.
Can someone guide me with step by step procedure.

Once I got my Health assessment i will lodge my VISA asap.

By the way am i supposed to start from https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login website or is there any other website to start for Health.

Cheers
Vinay Kumar


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to start working to complete my Health requirements.
> 
> ...


Hi Vinay,

1. Create an account in ImmiAccount
2. Fill in the form ( it's a long form - might take time - save it each time)
3. Start uploading documents under correct sections
- If you have collected all your documents - upload all (recommended).
- Mention your HAP ID if you have completed your Health assessment.
- Complete your PCC.
4. Proceed to Payment page and pay the visa fees.
5. Further, if you have missed any document, then you can upload under "Others Documents" section - this is available for all individuals separately in your application.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> 1. Create an account in ImmiAccount
> 2. Fill in the form ( it's a long form - might take time - save it each time)
> ...


Thanks SG. That i am doing. I want to know the process for Health Assessment.
Where to start.


----------



## Pritiumesh (Jan 8, 2021)

Nayan Patel said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 8 days after Me & my spouse completed my Medical Examinations, I was made to take another Urine test as found blood into urine and I was also asked to provide ECG report as BP was coming high tested twice.
> 
> ...


Hi Nayan
How long it took to change the status to Health clearance completed


----------

